# 3D Hat Embroidery Shop



## Chabbs (Feb 7, 2011)

Ive been struggling to find an embroidery shop in the Miami/Fort Lauderdale area, that can do 3d printing on hats. I'm creating a clothing line and need the embroidery to be high quality, like the stitching you would find on a new era hat, but the quality at these local places has been no where close to that. Are there any online embroidery shops that anyone has used that do high quality work? Its a one color job, is trying to get this done for around $5 per hat an unreasonable request?


----------



## WainiacS (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi There,


Pricing is based on stitch count and qty. Are you able to snap a pic of the art you want embroidered?


If so, post it here and people will be able to give you some input.


Good Luck,


Wayne


----------



## Chabbs (Feb 7, 2011)

Wayne,


Thanks for the response. Here is a picture of the DTS file.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------



## Chabbs (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a specific machine that produces high quality work, that I should be asking to see if companies have? Is my DST file garbage, should I get it redone?


----------

